# How does one get URLs to show as hyperlinks in Hotmail using FireFox?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've had this problem for years but never gave much thought to it until now. When I receive Emails in my Hotmail account in FireFox, I generally have no problem clicking on a URL that is listed in the Email. The link takes me to the web site in the URL. However, when I create an Email and send it to people, those who have FireFox as their browser cannot click on the URL. They have to cut and paste it, as it's not hyperlinked to anything. It's just the URL address posted as typical text.

For example, if I want to send someone to this site and type in http://www.dbstalk.com, in this post it would appear as a clickable link. Same thing if I receive an Email like that; but if I type that into an Email to send to someone, it isn't linkable. The recipient has to cut and paste it into their browser's window.

Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Are you creating the hyperlink with the 'Insert Link' feature in Hotmail?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No. Just typing it into the Email. All recipients DO get it as a clickable link.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I just tried using a couple of different scenarios and have not been successful in duplicating the problem.

Do you happen to know how your recipients are receiving the messages (online Hotmail, thunderbird, etc). 

Is this happening to everyone whom you send a message to who uses Firefox?


I would start by having the recipient double check that Firefox is their default browser. If they are using a mail program such as Thunderbird, have them check that is the default program as well.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Recipients range from Comcast Email users, Hotmail (like me), gmail, etc. The common denominator appears to be FireFox. I often CC myself when I send mass Emails to a group of friends or the family, and any hyperlink I include in the Email is not linkable/clickable when the CC'd Email comes back to me. I have to cut and paste the URL into my brower's window.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK. Here's the test I ran. Sent an email via web access using Firefox via Comcast mail. The copy in my web sent folder accessed via Firefoxhad a clickable link. The received copy downloaded to my Thunderbird did not.

So using Thunderbird only on both ends I sent the message from the same Comcast account to the same recipient account and low and behold it was a clickable link.

Weird.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

OK, I'm lost..

Your test messages came through. 
the one which you sent to the Gmail account, the links are there and work fine.
the one which you sent to Live account does not have working links..

After doing a little more playing, I am thinking this is more of a Hotmail issue then a Firefox issue as the same problem occurred for me when I changed my default browser to IE8, Safari, & Chrome.

It appears if you want to assure your links are properly referenced that you will have to use the 'Insert Link' feature.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://ask-leo.com/links_in_hotmail_emails_why_arent_they_active.html


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> http://ask-leo.com/links_in_hotmail_emails_why_arent_they_active.html


Unfortunately, this was written almost 5 years ago and Hotmail looks and operates completely different today. The problem which Lord Vador has is rather unique as if he sends a message from Hotmail which includes a link, some of his recipients receive a working link in the message while some do not. 
There appears to be no rhyme or reason for it either. However, you did bring up an interesting point that maybe the recipients ISP is blocking the active links.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry. That's about when I stopped using Hotmail and switched to Gmail.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This has been going on for quite some time, but unrelated to this, Hotmail and Windows Live did a major upgrade. Where before MSN Messenger used to be available on my desktop so I can see right away if I have any mail in my in-box, it is no longer present on my desktop. I've been trying to figure out how to have that program readily visible but have so far been unsuccessful. In addition, the audio notifications I chose to alert me to an incoming message--I use the bong--don't always work. After a couple hours I no longer get audio notifications. I have to sign out then sign back in to Windows Live to get that back. Sometimes I even have to reboot my PC.

Unfortunately, there is no real support for Hotmail. That has always been my biggest complaint about them. You're pretty much on your own when it comes to tech support with them. 

Sure, I can change Email accounts, but that's easier said than done. Of the half-dozen Email accounts I have, one for work, my Hotmail one, and a couple others used for specific things, I've had Hotmail the longest, for 10 years or more IIRC. All my other Emails forward to that one, too, as it's the easiest one to work with on my Android phone.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Blame it all on Windows Live. Many previously standalone apps were made Windows Live options with the release of Windows 7. I used to have Windows calendar as my appointment book, providing me with audible and visual reminders of appointments. It no longer provide those features, and doesn't run in the background as in the past.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That figures.


----------

